# Avanti un Altro: allontanata signora e lei "lo dirò a Salvini"



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2020)

*Avanti un Altro: allontanata signora e lei "lo dirò a Salvini"*

Episodio increscioso accaduto durante le registrazioni del quiz *Avanti un Altro* condotto da Paolo Bonolis su Canale 5. Secondo quanto raccontato su Twitter dall'autore del programma, Marco Salvati, una *signora del pubblico* è stata *allontanata* perchè sul petto presentava un *tatuaggio raffigurante il duce*. La risposta della donna, sempre secondo quanto detto da Salvati, è stata: "_Lo farò sapere a Salvini_".

Sotto spoiler la foto del tweet di Salvati che racconta l'episodio:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Episodio increscioso accaduto durante le registrazioni del quiz *Avanti un Altro* condotto da Paolo Bonolis su Canale 5. Secondo quanto raccontato su Twitter dall'autore del programma, Marco Salvati, una *signora del pubblico* è stata *allontanata* perchè sul petto presentava un *tatuaggio raffigurante il duce*. La risposta della donna, sempre secondo quanto detto da Salvati, è stata: "_Lo farò sapere a Salvini_".
> 
> Sotto spoiler la foto del tweet di Salvati che racconta l'episodio:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Episodio increscioso accaduto durante le registrazioni del quiz *Avanti un Altro* condotto da Paolo Bonolis su Canale 5. Secondo quanto raccontato su Twitter dall'autore del programma, Marco Salvati, una *signora del pubblico* è stata *allontanata* perchè sul petto presentava un *tatuaggio raffigurante il duce*. La risposta della donna, sempre secondo quanto detto da Salvati, è stata: "_Lo farò sapere a Salvini_".
> 
> Sotto spoiler la foto del tweet di Salvati che racconta l'episodio:
> 
> ...



Non è affatto illecito mostrare un tatuaggio del Duce. E' solo una presa di posizione politica di questo autore, che immagino sia okay con un tatuaggio di Stalin, Lenin, Tito, Guevara... Mediaset = regime sovietico antiwhite.
Gli autori sono i peggiori, come Ricci per esempio. Attuano i diktat dell'establishment, mentre attori, presentatori, cantanti, ecc sono l'ultimo anello della catena.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Episodio increscioso accaduto durante le registrazioni del quiz *Avanti un Altro* condotto da Paolo Bonolis su Canale 5. Secondo quanto raccontato su Twitter dall'autore del programma, Marco Salvati, una *signora del pubblico* è stata *allontanata* perchè sul petto presentava un *tatuaggio raffigurante il duce*. La risposta della donna, sempre secondo quanto detto da Salvati, è stata: "_Lo farò sapere a Salvini_".
> 
> Sotto spoiler la foto del tweet di Salvati che racconta l'episodio:
> 
> ...



Mi sembrano tutte robe costruite a tavolino.

Mi sembra surreale e fuori di testa che una persona, per di più donna, nel 2020, decida di tatuarsi Mussolini...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sembrano tutte robe costruite a tavolino.
> 
> Mi sembra surreale e fuori di testa che una persona, per di più donna, nel 2020, decida di tatuarsi Mussolini...


Quello è il target di quelle trasmissioni. Gente fuori di testa, anziani o giovani lobotomizzati, pronti ad essere presi in giro dal conduttore.


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Cose viste tutti i giorni...io abito a Predappio, figuratevi...e per chi dice che è illecito: si chiama apologia di fascismo, il fascimo non è un'opininione né una presa di posizione, è reato. Ogni figura o simbolo riconducibile al fascismo è reato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non è affatto illecito mostrare un tatuaggio del Duce. E' solo una presa di posizione politica di questo autore, che immagino sia okay con un tatuaggio di Stalin, Lenin, Tito, Guevara... Mediaset = regime sovietico antiwhite.
> Gli autori sono i peggiori, come Ricci per esempio. Attuano i diktat dell'establishment, mentre attori, presentatori, cantanti, ecc sono l'ultimo anello della catena.



Sarebbe stato divertente se fosse entrata con questa come suoneria, giusto per vedere la reazione.  






Come non detto, non ci sarebbe stata reazione alcuna, sono talmente ignoranti che non sanno manco cosa sia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato divertente se fosse entrata con questa come suoneria, giusto per vedere la reazione.
> 
> Come non detto, non ci sarebbe stata reazione alcuna, sono talmente ignoranti che non sanno manco cosa sia.



La sezione dei commenti di YT è sempre confortante, si respira l'aria di libertà che c'è in America.


----------

